# smoker question



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i would like to try a smoked chicken or turkey. i have wood dowls in my friday smoker for sausage hangers.

Anyway how do you hang a turkey/chicken from them? I have seen people place a netted bag around them, more expierenced guys help me out here?

and if you use those bags where do you get them?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No need for a bag, just take a very stiff clothes hanger and make some hooks from them. I normally split my birds in half but either way just make the one hook end sharp and it will go right into the back or rib cage and then put the other hook over the top of the dowel or whatever you have. I suspend my from the rack with no issues.

But if you do want to use a bag, you should be able to get ham bags from any butcher shop that smoke their own hams. Down side of the bags from my experience has been the need to wet them down during the smoking process thus the reason I no longer use them! Hams have enough moisture to keep them from drying out to much.

Another method my father in law would use was to take butcher string and tie the birds in the same manner as you would a rolled roasted. Then he would tie a loop around the leg bones and then hang them. His theory for tying them was to retain moisture, but to me it caused some areas to not receive adequate smoke exposure.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

ahh good idea ron. I though about using electric fence wire. I will just use the coat hanger. :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Check out http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/index.php


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Norm70
I have always smoked poultry right on the rack and it has turned out great. This last fall I picked up some netting to hang the poultry in so I will give that a try. Here is where I got the netting - http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php ... Path=22_78 I purchase a hundred of them, so I hope I like them.

Chaws
Saw you joined SMF in June, wealth of knowledge there and friendly members very willing to help !!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Mossy,

Thanks for posting that website. Neat place. :beer:


----------

